
How a Cable Modem Works - tdurden
https://support.usr.com/support/6000/6000-ug/two.html
======
non-entity
I was really bored one night, curious if I could hack into my cable modem.
After finding some gaping security holes in the UI, i ended up down a rabbit
whole reading about people who had broken in to their cable modems, DOCSIS
versions, etc. and was shocked to find that a prominent hacker in the area had
caught federal charges for it

